# 2022 Specialized Gen3 Levo



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I'll start another thread with all our info and details. Main review article is here: Specialized Gen3 Levo Review

Our video:





Launch video:





It is the best riding e-mtb I've ever tried!! It jumps and changes direction very well.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

I do not think anyone can argue that this is the best ebike on the market IF the motor is reliable, but you also cannot argue that the price point is getting to a point where it will start to not be worth it for a lot of people.


----------



## Stroganof (Jan 28, 2006)

RBoardman said:


> I do not think anyone can argue that this is the best ebike on the market IF the motor is reliable, but you also cannot argue that the price point is getting to a point where it will start to not be worth it for a lot of people.


Concur! The best bike for sure, but far from the best value. Hard to beat the Orbea Wild FS Team at $8,700 - Fox 38, X2, carbon wheels, Bosch Gen 4 . . .


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

I was waiting for this bike but wow $13k is over my limit even if I can easily afford it.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Stroganof said:


> Concur! The best bike for sure, but far from the best value. Hard to beat the Orbea Wild FS Team at $8,700 - Fox 38, X2, carbon wheels, Bosch Gen 4 . . .


I'll take a look at that bike. I love the Canyon Spectraln as well. I have the XTR one for $8500.  Reynolds carbon wheels, Shimano EP8 and fancy stuff! The $5k Spectral is good too with Shimano SLX


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Crit Rat said:


> I was waiting for this bike but wow $13k is over my limit even if I can easily afford it.


They'll have a Carbon Expert, Comp and some alloy versions. A good strategy is to put the order in now for those bikes, or at least get in line so you'll have a great chance of getting it this year.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

RBoardman said:


> I do not think anyone can argue that this is the best ebike on the market IF the motor is reliable, but you also cannot argue that the price point is getting to a point where it will start to not be worth it for a lot of people.


The old Levos rode pretty bad. But a lot of the issues were fixable. What they had going for them aside from looks is their motor is soooo powerful. But it delivered it in such a smooth manner for daze with that big battery.

Comp Alloy on this Gen3 will be key.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Crit Rat said:


> I was waiting for this bike but wow $13k is over my limit even if I can easily afford it.


Yeah no kidding.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Best part about the launch video was the announcement of the Kenevo Prime. Hoping to see that one very soon as well. Though I’m sure the price will also be to the moon.


----------



## Stroganof (Jan 28, 2006)

Francis Cebedo said:


> I'll take a look at that bike. I love the Canyon Spectraln as well. I have the XTR one for $8500. Reynolds carbon wheels, Shimano EP8 and fancy stuff! The $5k Spectral is good too with Shimano SLX


The Shimano motors put me off, they seem to get poor reviews for power and efficiency and are slowest up the hills. The Bosch Gen4 is good, but after riding the Levo I think the Brose is the most impressive motor - but the Orbea is a much better riding bike than the Levo IMO>


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I guess I don't expect an eBike to be able to jump in a poppy manner or feel agile, so it would be interesting to ride this one and see how it feels. Call me skeptical. One thing I like about the long chain stays on my Turbo Levo is they really help keep the front wheel down while climbing some crazy steep techy rock steps and slabs. Stuff you wouldn't even think about attempting on an analog bike. Any input on how the shorter stays on the Gen3 feel in these situations?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

It’s a nice bike, like many but man 9k should be max.


----------



## careyj1 (May 12, 2017)

I don't know if I will like the 2022 as much as the 2020 or 2019. But the 2020 and 2019 have provided more fun then any other two wheel toy that I have owned. (KTMs, Honda, S works Epic (21 pounds, Tallboy) The 2020 is my bike, 160mm fork and AXS drivetrain, I bought it used. the 2022 is my buddy's bike. I will be selling a 2019 Sworks Turbo once I have my 2022 Sworks.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

Crit Rat said:


> I was waiting for this bike but wow $13k is over my limit even if I can easily afford it.


13K with no AXS Shifter/ derailleur at the least. I guess they have to fit this lower spec price point in somewhere, which only points out how over priced their Comp and expert models are already.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

I fear Specialized has jumped (or is jumping?) the shark with these E-mtb bike prices. Glad I bought my SL when I did.

It is a cool bike though.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

I like the improvements they've made - but it just emphasizes that head-to-head comparisons of eMTBs (and racing eMTBs) will be impossible with all of the divergent technologies. Far more variation than "conventional" MTBs...


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

I am sure its a great bike, but the Specialized price points are fricking ridiculous, these are not KTM's or BMW adventure bikes. $15K for the S-Works????? WTF!!
Here is my homegrown, $4K all in, carbon frame, carbon wheels, RockShox 150mm F&R, Shimano E8000, 514 KWh, Deore/XT components, 45lbs, moto nirvana!


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

shreddr said:


> I am sure its a great bike, but the Specialized price points are fricking ridiculous, these are not KTM's or BMW adventure bikes. $15K for the S-Works????? WTF!!
> Here is my homegrown, $4K all in, carbon frame, carbon wheels, RockShox 150mm F&R, Shimano E8000, 514 KWh, Deore/XT components, 45lbs, moto nirvana!


Exactly. My KTM 350 was < $10,000 all in.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice ride shreddr, I feel quilty spending 7K on my base model Rise, and I'm already thinking about suspension upgrades


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Francis Cebedo said:


> I'll start another thread with all our info and details. Main review article is here: Specialized Gen3 Levo Review
> 
> Our video:
> 
> ...


Francis, did you notice your excitement and sense of surprise regarding weight? At about 3 mins in -
_"it's heavier at 49 lbs, the old one was 47 lbs, but it feels way lighter on the trail"_

This challenges the very notion that lighter bikes are always better, no matter what


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Does everyone realize they only raised prices by $500 over the previous generation? Of course there are less expensive bikes out there, but having ridden several different setups the Specialized package is years ahead of what other companies are putting out. Their SW implementation makes riding the bike much smoother and more natural. There is also a significant difference in the range of the Levo/Kenevo vs Shimano and other setups and it is not just the additional 70 wHr's. I could go on about some of the other innovations and advancements, but this give a small idea of what you are paying for. Soon there will be aluminum comp models and people will be falling all over themselves to get one.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Same motor, bigger battery, half the price.









E-STREAM EVO AM 3 (S MAG)


E-STREAM EVO AM 3 (S MAG) is classic bike with a little extra push, whether you’re pedaling on or off-road, it opens up new perspectives. E-STREAM EVO are the EVOlution of eBikes!




www.bullsbikesusa.com





.


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

Francis Cebedo said:


> They'll have a Carbon Expert, Comp and some alloy versions. A good strategy is to put the order in now for those bikes, or at least get in line so you'll have a great chance of getting it this year.





Salespunk said:


> Does everyone realize they only raised prices by $500 over the previous generation? Of course there are less expensive bikes out there, but having ridden several different setups the Specialized package is years ahead of what other companies are putting out. Their SW implementation makes riding the bike much smoother and more natural. There is also a significant difference in the range of the Levo/Kenevo vs Shimano and other setups and it is not just the additional 70 wHr's. I could go on about some of the other innovations and advancements, but this give a small idea of what you are paying for. Soon there will be aluminum comp models and people will be falling all over themselves to get one.


Yeah, I think it's the recent price increase and the fact they only released SWorks and Pro models that is really driving the outcry. 
Specialized for sure has the best range and efficiency of anyone and if you are a hardcore rider that's probably the best thing about an emtb. I want to go out and do 8k vert days not 4.5k max like on my E8000 Commencal.

That said I'll be looking for an Expert or Comp in either carbon or aluminum and then make some refinements on the build. Will also be very keen to see how they price the frameset, which might make the most sense as I never fully agree with how bikes are specced.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Salespunk said:


> Does everyone realize they only raised prices by $500 over the previous generation? Of course there are less expensive bikes out there, but having ridden several different setups the Specialized package is years ahead of what other companies are putting out. Their SW implementation makes riding the bike much smoother and more natural. There is also a significant difference in the range of the Levo/Kenevo vs Shimano and other setups and it is not just the additional 70 wHr's. I could go on about some of the other innovations and advancements, but this give a small idea of what you are paying for. Soon there will be aluminum comp models and people will be falling all over themselves to get one.


I have to say that the Rise is the most "natural" feeling assist that I've ridden yet - compared to a Levo, a KTM Kapoho, and a Pivot Shuttle. Haven't tried an SL.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Salespunk said:


> Does everyone realize they only raised prices by $500 over the previous generation? Of course there are less expensive bikes out there, but having ridden several different setups the Specialized package is years ahead of what other companies are putting out. Their SW implementation makes riding the bike much smoother and more natural. There is also a significant difference in the range of the Levo/Kenevo vs Shimano and other setups and it is not just the additional 70 wHr's. I could go on about some of the other innovations and advancements, but this give a small idea of what you are paying for. Soon there will be aluminum comp models and people will be falling all over themselves to get one.


Am I missing something, because to me it looks like the previous sworks was 12k and the current one is 15k. But I guess the old one had failing motors, so maybe the price increase is for a bike that you can actually ride without it breaking?

And for the price of a sworks Levo, I can buy a Commencal Meta Power with ten spare batteries. Now that's range. Lol


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Salespunk said:


> Does everyone realize they only raised prices by $500 over the previous generation? Of course there are less expensive bikes out there, but having ridden several different setups the Specialized package is years ahead of what other companies are putting out. Their SW implementation makes riding the bike much smoother and more natural. There is also a significant difference in the range of the Levo/Kenevo vs Shimano and other setups and it is not just the additional 70 wHr's. I could go on about some of the other innovations and advancements, but this give a small idea of what you are paying for. Soon there will be aluminum comp models and people will be falling all over themselves to get one.


There are many ebikes on the market that are way better value than the big "S" . Especially with their stellar record of motor failures, S works or base. Btw, how many Shimano motors have bit the dust. Overpriced, Sram fest kool aid drinking bicycles. Tell me how you really feel!! I've owned 6 Levo's and of course, " it's a radical new design with advanced everything to break your wallet " ****, you buy the expert and you still have to upgrade components. I'd take a YT PRO RACE for 7k over the 15k S works and have 8k large and reliable Shimano motor, and real brakes. JMO.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Light e-bikes? The Orbea is a way better bike dollar for dollar than the SL. You can tone the bike to the SL’s NM, but not the other way. Big S better be careful or they will start turning customers off. If you own one, cool, I’m just giving my opinion. They are all good, but some better...


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Features wise the new levo is a step in the right direction. Question about the angleset. I used to run one a long time ago on my bigger bikes, and on a glory. Is the specialized version perfected as in no creeks or any surprises? I like the bike but in this build Imo its way overpriced. At that price I would expect an 11 six to be included along with a complimentary reach around.


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

RBoardman said:


> Am I missing something, because to me it looks like the previous sworks was 12k and the current one is 15k. But I guess the old one had failing motors, so maybe the price increase is for a bike that you can actually ride without it breaking?
> 
> And for the price of a sworks Levo, I can buy a Commencal Meta Power with ten spare batteries. Now that's range. Lol
> 
> View attachment 1922880


Yeah I thought the previous SWorks Levo was less than quoted. So a $2925 price increase for much improved geometry, tuning and cpu.

I've had two Commencal Meta Powers; a 2019 and currently a 2020 and they were both enormous fun but the Shimano system does not have efficiency. I was ready to buy a 2021 Commencal as well but all reports of the EP8 system indicated that efficiency is no better and no supply is gone anyway. As a very fit rider who just wants more descents I want a system that has more range. This is steering me towards Specialized, however value for money proposition is dubious at best.

Personally I think having a spare battery for extra range can work for some but it is a band aid when there are other systems that do so much better on efficiency.

I'm glad Specialized is pushing the envelop but I do feel like they are taking advantage of the situation with pricing.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Crit Rat said:


> Yeah I thought the previous SWorks Levo was less than quoted. So a $2925 price increase for much improved geometry, tuning and cpu.
> 
> I've had two Commencal Meta Powers; a 2019 and currently a 2020 and they were both enormous fun but the Shimano system does not have efficiency. I was ready to buy a 2021 Commencal as well but all reports of the EP8 system indicated that efficiency is no better and no supply is gone anyway. As a very fit rider who just wants more descents I want a system that has more range. This is steering me towards Specialized, however value for money proposition is dubious at best.
> 
> ...


And major up-spec on the suspension.


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

RickBullottaPA said:


> And major up-spec on the suspension.


Yes for sure, I forgot that and good point.

Also I have a '21 Stumpjumper Evo and it is rad. The new Levo is basically a emtb Evo and that would be an amazing bike. If Spec has fixed the motor issues I'd imagine that is truly a purchase where there is only regret once and then just lots of grins.

Also it's massively cheaper to stay fit, healthy and happy rather than obese, out of shape and angry.

First order of business is to get my wife an emtb and then I will be working on upgrading mine. Must remember Kenevo Prime is coming which is likely more my flavor. I think an emtb should be a big bike as there is very little downside.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Burger $10, Beer $5, emtb ing with buddies... Priceless- Introducing the ALL NEW S-WORKS!


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

RickBullottaPA said:


> And major up-spec on the suspension.


Depends on what you plan to use it for. For me, more travel is more better. But some people want light weight bikes and don't plan to smash chunky downhills, so would prefer the much lighter previous spec'd suspension. Yes, gram weenies even exist in the ebike world.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

RBoardman said:


> Depends on what you plan to use it for. For me, more travel is more better. But some people want light weight bikes and don't plan to smash chunky downhills, so would prefer the much lighter previous spec'd suspension. Yes, gram weenies even exist in the ebike world.


Yeah, I'm one of them. ;-) Just sold my Pivot Shuttle and switched to an Orbea Rise. Though I smash plenty of chunky downhills on it too!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

RickBullottaPA said:


> Exactly. My KTM 350 was < $10,000 all in.


If I were to get a new dirt bike, this is the one. Not to derail the thread, but how do you like it? Just sold my 300XCW.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

_CJ said:


> Same motor, bigger battery, half the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the same SW, crap geo and low end components. This is not comparable at all.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

RBoardman said:


> Am I missing something, because to me it looks like the previous sworks was 12k and the current one is 15k. But I guess the old one had failing motors, so maybe the price increase is for a bike that you can actually ride without it breaking?
> 
> And for the price of a sworks Levo, I can buy a Commencal Meta Power with ten spare batteries. Now that's range. Lol


The price previous to the latest release was $14,500 for the SWorks version of the Levo. SWorks frame only was $8500.

The Shimano systems cannot come close to the range of Specialized so if you want to do any sort of longer ride you are SOL on their system. BTW I can get a previous gen aluminum Levo with a 700 wHr battery for $7K and 8 700 wHr batteries so not much value in the Commencal with 10 that will still have way less range.

Also we have three Shimano bikes in my group and not one of them have ever gotten over 3500' on a single charge and that is with the batteries completely dead at the end. For comparison one of my friends on a Levo did 40 miles/8K of vert earlier this week on a single charge. All of our rides are 2:1 or 1K vert to 5 miles. So those Shimano motors limit us to 17 miles of riding. Serious bummer to only ride for 90 minutes and that is without using Turbo at all.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Salespunk said:


> The price previous to the latest release was $14,500 for the SWorks version of the Levo. SWorks frame only was $8500.
> 
> The Shimano systems cannot come close to the range of Specialized so if you want to do any sort of longer ride you are SOL on their system. BTW I can get a previous gen aluminum Levo with a 700 wHr battery for $7K and 8 700 wHr batteries so not much value in the Commencal with 10 that will still have way less range.
> 
> Also we have three Shimano bikes in my group and not one of them have ever gotten over 3500' on a single charge and that is with the batteries completely dead at the end. For comparison one of my friends on a Levo did 40 miles/8K of vert earlier this week on a single charge. All of our rides are 2:1 or 1K vert to 5 miles. So those Shimano motors limit us to 17 miles of riding. Serious bummer to only ride for 90 minutes and that is without using Turbo at all.


You're right, $15,000 is actually a great deal for a bicycle of that pedigree.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

RBoardman said:


> You're right, $15,000 is actually a great deal for a bicycle of that pedigree.


No where did I say it was a great value. What I did say was that people shouldn't be getting upset about the pricing since nobody freaked out about the previous gen pricing. I also said that Specialized has the best system on the market right now and that if you care about value then wait for the lower end aluminum bikes.

I personally think it is over priced for what you get as well, but I am not bitter about it. I just chose not to buy the SWorks version.


----------



## seamarsh (Mar 5, 2012)

Salespunk said:


> The price previous to the latest release was $14,500 for the SWorks version of the Levo. SWorks frame only was $8500.
> 
> The Shimano systems cannot come close to the range of Specialized so if you want to do any sort of longer ride you are SOL on their system. BTW I can get a previous gen aluminum Levo with a 700 wHr battery for $7K and 8 700 wHr batteries so not much value in the Commencal with 10 that will still have way less range.
> 
> Also we have three Shimano bikes in my group and not one of them have ever gotten over 3500' on a single charge and that is with the batteries completely dead at the end. For comparison one of my friends on a Levo did 40 miles/8K of vert earlier this week on a single charge. All of our rides are 2:1 or 1K vert to 5 miles. So those Shimano motors limit us to 17 miles of riding. Serious bummer to only ride for 90 minutes and that is without using Turbo at all.


I regularly get over 3500' using a lot of trail on high, this is on a yt decoy e8000 540 battery, on eco I could get more easy.

Most I can get, or have gotten is 4300.. but I use trail a lot.

Tell your friends to pedal harder!!


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

KRob said:


> If I were to get a new dirt bike, this is the one. Not to derail the thread, but how do you like it? Just sold my 300XCW.


That's exactly what I had prior - a 300XCW (though it was a carb model, not the TPI). I _looooove_ the new 350XCFW. I ride a lot of tight woods stuff so I actually like engine braking and missed that on the 300. The 350 is just so smooth from top to bottom in map 1. The newer fork internals are an upgrade also - more mid-stroke support and less dive. I did swap out the stock can for an FMF 4.1. The only thing I don't like about the 2020 and newer enduro 4T's is that the header sticks down lower than prior designs (for emissions stuff I'm told), and I already have a nice ding in it from rock gardens.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I'll be happy with 3Kish vert on my Rise, one of the main reasons I'm buying an ebike is to access the goods up high without having a heart attack  Might buy an extender for some of our high country rides this summer tho


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

I can get 4500 ft of vert on my 500wh Commencal.

It's not enough.

I want those 7-8k type rides.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

As far as the high prices go. When I was looking at the SL S-Works frame only @ $6500, before the HUGE $1500 price increase to 8K, I could have built up a bike with similar spec(all AXS, 1,500 wheel set of my choice), but with a few different components I prefer and it still would have ONLY been around $12k-12.5k max. Yet a Specialized S-Works complete SL was 14k, now 14.5K. So yes, their prices in general are a bit inflated by 1-2k. IMHO, Specialized increased their prices on top of their already inflated prices to begin with, especially for what spec you are getting on the Comp model. 10k for the Expert and no carbon wheels, but we will raise the price on all models, okay. I'm not complaining, but just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## seamarsh (Mar 5, 2012)

Crit Rat said:


> I can't get 4500 ft of vert on my 500wh Commencal.
> 
> It's not enough.
> 
> I want those 7-8k type rides.


Maybe it's those extra 40 watt hours?

But I'd like more as well.. I was holding out for the YT 700wh but think they bailed on that idea. .. today I got 4250' and about 18 miles and was almost toast. Some eco and mostly trail.


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

seamarsh said:


> Maybe it's those extra 40 watt hours?
> 
> But I'd like more as well.. I was holding out for the YT 700wh but think they bailed on that idea. .. today I got 4250' and about 18 miles and was almost toast. Some eco and mostly trail.


Yeah sorry, I can get 4500' on my 500wh setup. Mistyped and had said can't.

Anyway for me to get over 4000' of climbing in I have to use lot's of eco mode. All trail and I'm at or just under 4k so our efficiency matches.

700wh Decoy setup would be nice.

I'd be okay with a bike that could _only_ get 6k of climbing which I think the Rail and hence new Bosch systems can do with the 625wh battery.

I think the bottom loading battery of Specialized is nice though in that it gets the battery weight as low as it can go.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

RickBullottaPA said:


> That's exactly what I had prior - a 300XCW (though it was a carb model, not the TPI). I _looooove_ the new 350XCFW. I ride a lot of tight woods stuff so I actually like engine braking and missed that on the 300. The 350 is just so smooth from top to bottom in map 1. The newer fork internals are an upgrade also - more mid-stroke support and less dive. I did swap out the stock can for an FMF 4.1. The only thing I don't like about the 2020 and newer enduro 4T's is that the header sticks down lower than prior designs (for emissions stuff I'm told), and I already have a nice ding in it from rock gardens.


Mine was carbureted as well. Non-electric start, 2006. To be honest, I don't miss it yet, but when I do, I'll be looking at the 350 4-stroke. Sounds perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

seamarsh said:


> I regularly get over 3500' using a lot of trail on high, this is on a yt decoy e8000 540 battery, on eco I could get more easy.
> 
> Most I can get, or have gotten is 4300.. but I use trail a lot.
> 
> Tell your friends to pedal harder!!


When I set my orbea rise to ~38 newton meters on my trail mode I get 3800 with 30 to 40 percent left. It doesn't get me up at record breaking speed, but its fast enough. Once I get my range extender I'm guessing 5k will be easy. I weigh approx 180lbs kitted up ready to ride, bike is weighing approx 40lbs. Eventually I'd love to try a full fat levo to see how it handles vs the rise. Also cant wait to see the SL version, you know that's coming.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

monstertiki said:


> When I set my orbea rise to ~38 newton meters on my trail mode I get 3800 with 30 to 40 percent left. It doesn't get me up at record breaking speed, but its fast enough. Once I get my range extender I'm guessing 5k will be easy. I weigh approx 180lbs kitted up ready to ride, bike is weighing approx 40lbs. Eventually I'd love to try a full fat levo to see how it handles vs the rise. Also cant wait to see the SL version, you know that's coming.


When you set your Orbea Rise to 38 nm ceiling, you basically get a Levo SL. And the good thing is you have options.

The Kenevo Prime has been teased and should be interesting.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ripbird said:


> As far as the high prices go. When I was looking at the SL S-Works frame only @ $6500, before the HUGE $1500 price increase to 8K, I could have built up a bike with similar spec(all AXS, 1,500 wheel set of my choice), but with a few different components I prefer and it still would have ONLY been around $12k-12.5k max. Yet a Specialized S-Works complete SL was 14k, now 14.5K. So yes, their prices in general are a bit inflated by 1-2k. IMHO, Specialized increased their prices on top of their already inflated prices to begin with, especially for what spec you are getting on the Comp model. 10k for the Expert and no carbon wheels, but we will raise the price on all models, okay. I'm not complaining, but just pointing out the obvious.


The Specialized 'across the board' price increase is very unfortunate.

I hear there is a Santa Cruz one too. 10% on May 1.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

_CJ said:


> Same motor, bigger battery, half the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are a few differences for sure. And I've ridden many Bulls Bikes and they just don't ride that well on aggressive terrain. Hope that changes in future releases.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

monstertiki said:


> Features wise the new levo is a step in the right direction. Question about the angleset. I used to run one a long time ago on my bigger bikes, and on a glory. Is the specialized version perfected as in no creeks or any surprises? I like the bike but in this build Imo its way overpriced. At that price I would expect an 11 six to be included along with a complimentary reach around.


elevensix-reacharound!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Salespunk said:


> The price previous to the latest release was $14,500 for the SWorks version of the Levo. SWorks frame only was $8500.
> 
> ...


The outgoing Levo was $14k after a price increase 2 months ago. The new one is $15k so 1k difference. Deltas are:

mastermind TCU
AXS
Fox X2 and Fox 38
as far as u can tell.

It's unfortunate that the price hit $15k because of all these issues. I have a feeling they don't define a target price during product spec and development and they just price it in the end after a whole lot of groups in the company get their 2 cents in.


----------



## Boner Champ (Mar 31, 2015)

@Francis Cebedo do you have any word on when the Pro models will be available?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Boner Champ said:


> @Francis Cebedo do you have any word on when the Pro models will be ava


Haven't hit the streets yet? Let me ask.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Francis Cebedo said:


> When you set your Orbea Rise to 38 nm ceiling, you basically get a Levo SL. And the good thing is you have options.
> 
> The Kenevo Prime has been teased and should be interesting.


...though you get (IMO) a better handling geometry with the Rise...shorter chainstays and wheelbase, slightly lower but not stupidly low BB, steeper seat angle, slightly slacker head angle, etc...


----------



## careyj1 (May 12, 2017)

I currently have a 2020 Sworks and a 2022 Sworks. The 2020 is more like an XC bike (trail) and the 2022 is more like a enduro. Both are great, my 2020 has AXS and 160mm fork. The best value is a used 2019 or 2020 with the 4 year transferable warranty on the motor for 4 year from original date of purchase.

Overall first ride review on the 2022, brakes outstanding, fork and shock outstanding, motor felt about the same, AXS drivetrain is great, I have it on a few bikes. TCU didn't really matter to me, I get all the data I want on the Garmin, cadence and which gear I'm in. The stock 2022 seat is terrible for a $15,000 bike. 
The 2022 weights about 2 pounds more then the 2020. 

Currently everything is stock. Let me know if you I can answer any questions.


----------



## fitnessgeek (Feb 8, 2006)

Any thoughts on this new 2022 Sworks Levo suspension vs new Stumpy Evo Sworks suspension in terms of bottom out resistance for a larger rider (220-230 geared up)? It seems many on the Stumpy Evo forum are changing shocks to make it more progressive / limit blowing through travel. Is that the same, more or less of an issue with the new Levo?


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

The new stumpy evo has very good suspension kinematics unlike the previous version. The dpx2 that comes stock on it will not have that buttery smooth feeling, but if that’s what you are looking for the enduro will be the bike for you. The new Levo will be an improvement over the previous levo, but it’s hard to compare to a normal bike because of the difference in unsprung weight is so much.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

fitnessgeek said:


> Any thoughts on this new 2022 Sworks Levo suspension vs new Stumpy Evo Sworks suspension in terms of bottom out resistance for a larger rider (220-230 geared up)? It seems many on the Stumpy Evo forum are changing shocks to make it more progressive / limit blowing through travel. Is that the same, more or less of an issue with the new Levo?


new stumpy evo blows through all of its travel in stock form just like every other specialized. Huge problem with the 2019 Levo's even with the cascade link. Going to a more firm compression tune helps though. Specialized Rx tune must be designed for someone that's 125lb.


----------



## fitnessgeek (Feb 8, 2006)

Streetdoctor said:


> new stumpy evo blows through all of its travel in stock form just like every other specialized. Huge problem with the 2019 Levo's even with the cascade link. Going to a more firm compression tune helps though. Specialized Rx tune must be designed for someone that's 125lb.


Thanks...and that sucks!


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

fitnessgeek said:


> Thanks...and that sucks!


it's definitely not as bad on the stumpy as the levo but it hasn't gotten much better


----------

